# Algae identification + treatment advice



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey guys, this is my first post, and sadly it's in the algae section =[. lol

lately i've had a burst of algae, and i'm not sure what it is. I want to call it green water algae, but it's like there are hundreds of 1 mm threads of algae floating around in my tank. the water itself isn't a green color, but the light bounces off the threads of algae, and the algae itself seems to collect on my plants and results in fuzz algae. 

so are the floating algae particles intermediates of fuzz algae? also, if anyone knows what i'm referring to, what methods have you used to combat the algae?

thanks in advance!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome :usa: ... Did you check out our AlgaeFinder to see if you could ID what you have.


----------

